# Can peacock cichlids live together?



## Chess46 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have a 50 gallon tank that I am wanting to fill with colorful fish. I have looked all over and the best I have seen that are not salt water are the peacocks. I saw this type of fish at the pet store the other day and they were all in little separate tanks. Can they live together? Also, are the colorful ones only male?

If this post is in the wrong spot please feel free to move it.

Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Indeed, only males are colourful naturally. In some cases hormoned females can be too, but they will lose this colour eventually.

What are the dimensions of this 50 gallon aquarium?


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi

A lot of people keep tanks of All male peacocks. Many also include mild mannered Haps into this mix.

like all cichlids the secret is getting the right mix so all the males live harmoniously and keep their colour as there can be dominance issues and this can be most noteably between fish close in colouration and species. this can cause sub-dominant males to be picked on and/or lose alot of colour.

The length of the tank will determine stocking levels, and as depending on filtration 'High' stocking levels can help in controlling any aggression.

Females in this sort of set up is usually avoid as most female peacock look the same so hybrids are almost unavoidable, and the addition of females will add more aggression as males fight for the right to mate with them, causing fights and endangering the females.

Peacocks are beautiful colourful fish as you say and there are many lovely examples of male tanks on this forum.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

a standard 50 is about 36x18, but then there is the petsmart 50 that is 48x12


----------



## Chess46 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know the measurements of the tank right now. I'll be able to get them tomorrow. I did buy the tank at petsmart though. Do peacocks breed on their own? I have been looking on aquabid.com alot and I'm seeing people selling lots of juveniles. Will the sibling fish grow up and breed together?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chess46 said:


> Do peacocks breed on their own?


Yes



> Will the sibling fish grow up and breed together?


But then you would only want to keep one type of Peacock in an aquarium at a time, to prevent hybridization.


----------



## Chess46 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hybridization? What does that mean and what happens?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

cross breeding, when two different types of fish mate, it creates hybrids


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Peacocks are the common name for are group of fish of the "Aulonocara" Genus(family).

There are many species in that 'family' of fish and come in many colours, types, sizes etc that live in different parts of lake malawi, where naturally live but they don't intermingle because of the size of it.

In a tank they will happily breed with other and these fish see hybrids as they don't occur naturally.

They still may look great, in fact a few have been 'deliberately' interbred to make man made fish.

Accidental interbreeding is not recommended.

That's why if you want to breed it is better to pick one species in the tank.
OR
Have only the colourful males.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

firenzena said:


> Peacocks are the common name for are group of fish of the "Aulonocara" Genus(family).
> 
> There are many species in that 'family' of fish and come in many colours, types, sizes etc that live in different parts of lake malawi, where naturally live but they don't intermingle because of the size of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chess46 (Aug 9, 2010)

So it would be okay to buy different colors/brood of fish as long as they are peacock cichlids?


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

depends on what your tank dimensions are. If it's a 36" 50 then i'd say it's probably too small for peacocks. If it's the 48" you can stock some of the smaller peacocks one of two ways.

1. All male with 7-9 different looking peacock species. If some are too similar they will fight and not color up properly.

or

2. A species specific tank with one male and 5-7 females. To that you could add a docile group of mbuna like a Yellow Lab to add some extra color.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chess46 said:


> So it would be okay to buy different colors/brood of fish as long as they are peacock cichlids?


If you are going to buy different colours, get all males.


----------



## Chess46 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you. Can juveniles be put with adults or should they grow up in another tank first? I know some fish can be put together from the start and some have to grow first.


----------

